# Micro thin circular saw blade



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Dropped my jointer blades off at Total Saw Solutions for a quick grind and was fortunate enough to chat with owners Don and Ron (twins) about their new table saw blade. It's as thin as a dime....yes... I checked it myself. It's a 40 tooth carbide micro thin blade designed for minimal kerf, low sawdust generation, and low power requirements. Even as thin as it is, it is unbelievably flexible without distortion or breakage. They designed the teeth to progressively open the kerf without tearing for a super smooth cut. They are working on a deal with Rockler, hope to have them in production soon. The saw also has a small bore hub copper riveted to the blade to reduce harmonics and are extremely quiet. I don't want to sound like a commercial but this is really one kick butt blade. Here's a link to their demonstration on YouTube....it's a little bit corney but please remember this IS Wisconsin.. :icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*One cut does not a saw blade make*

I wish there were more cuts in the demo. This may be all totally true and they seem like an established company from the web site.
I do find it curious however, that the video posted by interceptor, who is also from a small Wisconsin town. Probably just a coincidence. But we are a lot more suspicious now after that after the thread posted by char/jackto and how easy it is for somone to hijack/trick the members here. Not saying this is the case, just we are more wary now.
The blades seems well thought out and of high quality and I would be curious if the prices are competitive with the other quality blade at around $80 - $100 or so.
Here's the contact info for those who may be interested from the web site: http://www.totalsawsolutions.com/contact_us.htm 
:smile: bill


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like a nice product. I wonder if they ship to Canada?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very interesting. Having a 1 1/2 horse saw I use only thin kerf blades and if this works as advertised it seems like it would be a step up even yet. I agree that some more demos would be nice. Interceptor, if you are affiliated or not, I don't care, but if you are and can get us some more demos that'd be very cool. I went to the website and I saw that the blade appears to have stiffeners built into it. It looks so thin when they hold it up. It didn't really tell me anymore about it, but it was worth watching to see better what the blade looked like. Also, those twins creep me out. Can't they dress different? I keep expecting the walls to explode in a flood of blood.....


----------



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

*Darn small towns...*



woodnthings said:


> I wish there were more cuts in the demo. This may be all totally true and they seem like an established company from the web site.
> I do find it curious however, that the video posted by interceptor, who is also from a small Wisconsin town. Probably just a coincidence. But we are a lot more suspicious now after that after the thread posted by char/jackto and how easy it is for somone to hijack/trick the members here. Not saying this is the case, just we are more wary now.
> The blades seems well thought out and of high quality and I would be curious if the prices are competitive with the other quality blade at around $80 - $100 or so.
> Here's the contact info for those who may be interested from the web site: http://www.totalsawsolutions.com/contact_us.htm
> :smile: bill


Ahem....
I'm new to this site, not trying to trick you guys....just got the dime tour from the owners when I dropped off jointer blades for sharpening. I included the link to the YouTube video because I noticed it on their website. I realize I'm from a small town.....but I'm from a DIFFERENT small town, didn't think that would exclude me from passing on viable information. Oh, by the way, the blades cost $174.95, which is way out of my budget range for weekend projects. I'm not offended by the suspicion...much...guess that's what a dysfunctional modern electronic society has done to us.


----------



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Very funny ACP, exactly how I felt about Ron and Don during the first few minutes of the conversation, realized they are ....eccentric. They're actually really great guys, extremely intelligent and driven, total saw geeks. They finish each others sentences and have all the other twin personna habits. They have actually made that similar blade for hardwood flooring manufacturers with a solid hub for twenty years, are only now making a push to sell to the general public. Forgot to mention in the first post that they also have a table insert matched to the thinner blade that allows for a much thinner kickback guide....don't know what the price is for that. I'll ask them to add more realistic video to their site when I pick up my jointer blades....something less hokey than the "New Yooper Workshop" clip.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. That's way out of my price range. Thanks for the info anyways.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I see Rockler now carries this saw blade, and for the low low price of $175! Yikes! 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22633


----------

